# Dublin restaurant for Arabic client



## cmalone (22 Mar 2019)

was entertaining a client yesterday and brought him to Winding Stairs at Bachelors Walk. He was most impressed. He’s staying in 5 star in town.

 Any recommendation for similar style restaurant in City Centre area ... much appreciated - the pressure is on the match last night ....only reason I say Arabic is that my client doesn’t take alcohol so prefer some where that isn’t alcohol dependent


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Mar 2019)

If this placed opened as promised would be worth a visit:
https://lovindublin.com/food/alcohol-free-bar-dublin-virgin-mary

The food in Carluccios on Dawson Street wouldn't compare to that of the Winding Stair, but I thought they had a good range of non alcoholic beverages such as iced tea, mocktails etc.


----------



## Boyd (22 Mar 2019)

Not sure what "alcohol dependent" means, surely the client can just not drink if that is their choice? I assume they are not dictating that you can't either 

http://www.thepigsear.ie/ on Nassau Street is excellent, looks out onto Trinity College green.


----------



## cmalone (22 Mar 2019)

Thanks for suggestions - guess I’m a bit over sensitive to the alcohol part .

 I know a few nice restaurants in temple bar but normally have wine/ beers if we go ..,


----------



## cmalone (22 Mar 2019)

The pig’s ear might just be a negative - as think Muslims don’t eat pork - so the name just might be a small issue. Heard good reports about it though ...

Anything else in same range would be great - much appreciated - just want to make a good impression- I’ve been lucky so far with my choices


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Mar 2019)

Restaurants attached to hotels probably less likely to get boozy crowds. Maybe this one attached to the Westin?
http://www.morelandsgrill.com/


----------



## Páid (22 Mar 2019)

https://www.hugos.ie in Merrion Row


----------



## cmalone (22 Mar 2019)

Appreciate that - but this guy stayed in most of the hotels at this stage - so he was impressed by the atmosphere in a real restaurant - like Winding Stairs. The Pigs Ear sounds similar and view etc. just need something similar for tonight and I’m sorted


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Mar 2019)

Pearl Brasserie - food is exceptional but you may not get a booking at this notice.
https://www.pearl-brasserie.com/


----------



## Boyd (22 Mar 2019)

cmalone said:


> The pig’s ear might just be a negative - as think Muslims don’t eat pork - so the name just might be a small issue. Heard good reports about it though ...



https://www.thegreenhen.ie/ on Exchequer street, assuming he doesnt have some problem with chickens as well


----------



## DeeKie (22 Mar 2019)

Richmond- amazing


----------



## DeeKie (22 Mar 2019)

Etto


----------



## Bronte (25 Mar 2019)

username123 said:


> https://www.thegreenhen.ie/ on Exchequer street, assuming he doesnt have some problem with chickens as well


We ate there and hated it.


----------



## Leo (25 Mar 2019)

Bronte said:


> We ate there and hated it.



I've had more positive than negative experiences there, the early bird used to offer super quality/ value, but my last experience fell short of expectations. So might have to rely on Chez Max for my French bistro style fix.

Pig's Ear as above is always good. Ely can be hit or miss, but they do somewhat Irish twists that might be of interest to a visitor. 101 Talbot is along similar lines to the Winding Stair, but I'd prefer the latter. The restaurant section of Fade St. Social isn't bad, but I'd avoid the Rustic Stone.

Etto again is always good, as is their sister restaurant Uno Mas on Aungier St., but nothing vaguely Irish in the experience or fare.


----------



## Boyd (25 Mar 2019)

Bronte said:


> We ate there and hated it.


Uh, I'm sorry, I think?!


----------



## Boyd (25 Mar 2019)

Where did you end up going OP?


----------



## noproblem (25 Mar 2019)

Oh dear, mustn't have survived it


----------



## cmalone (26 Mar 2019)

Apologies for delay - went to Hugo’s - Merrion Row- was amazing. Great food. Service and atmosphere.  Plus central for some amazing pubs and craic- think my guest will stay in this location next time ... thanks everyone for all recommendations and good advice as always


----------

